# Great Allegheny Passage - Cumberland to Rockwood



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

i thought it would be a good idea to do the Cumberland to Rockwood and return this weekend, and at the 14 mile mark, i was having my doubts. now that i'm back home, i can say it was a grand idea.

got to Cumberland Saturday morning at 10am and discovered there was no parking anywhere. i had to get a bus to move a few feet so i could slip in. about 1/2 mile down the trail i discovered the reason all the parking was taken - there was a breast cancer walk.

this soon became a sea of people at the turn around point - 1.5 miles from the start point at Canal Place. i had a very hard time getting through the crowd that was lined up to collect something at the turn around point. once past the crowd, i was pleased to find an empty trail.

i was hoping to keep a 10mph pace up the mountain, but there was in impossibly strong headwind the entire way up. i had planned to get lunch in Meyersdale, but since it took me 2 hours to get to Frostburg, at the 14 mile mark, i opted to eat there.

as luck would have it, i was ahead of the scenic steam train that runs from Cumberland to Frostburg and back. this meant i was able to get my lunch and relax while i ate it. the staff warned me that in about 15 minutes all hell was gonna break loose and to get ready.

my getting ready was downing my hoagie and hoping on my bike. just as i was about to navigate the switchbacks down to the trail from the station, the train came in. i grabbed a few shots and then got back on the trail.

the grade increased and i was feeling my lunch. at the state line, i decided to keep up my pace and to get pictures on the way back. then i came to the overlook and stopped because it was so amazing. i had taken a picture from way down the valley of where i was going, and i could clearly see the house i was next to, but it seemed so far away, it was hard to believe i came from way down there.

i continued my pace through the Big Savage tunnel and weaved my way through the "coasters" heading down to Frostburg or Cumberland. various outfits offer rides to the top were you can coast down. that seems like cheating if you ask me 

once past the top of the climb at Deale, i crossed through an upland glade and then came parallel with the former B&O Railroads line to Connellsville from Cumberland. the Western Maryland was built in 1911 to compete with this line but sadly, one of them is now a trail. hey wait, it's great for the cyclist in me, bad for the railroad enthusiast in me.

i caught a CSX eastbound at Keystone just before i crossed the Keystone Viaduct a mile or so east of Meyersdale. i took some video of the train clawing it's way up the grade to Sand Patch. the pushers shoving hard on the rear made the earth tremble as they passed, it was quite the display of power.

from Meyersdale to Rockwood was a quick 15 mile sprint. i didn't stop on the Salisbury Viaduct west of Meyersdale, i was afraid i'd be blown off! it was very windy high atop the valley floor and my palms were dripping wet. i was glad to get across.

i stayed at the Husky Haven campground in Rockwood again. the hot shower was very welcome after my 4.5 hours battle with the headwind. the massive stacks of wood were put to good use as the evening temps dropped from 56 when i arrived at 4:30 down to 37 when i climbed into my sleeping bag at 10:45. 

was on the trail after breakfast this morning at 8:45. i stopped way too often to get pictures between Rockwood and Meyersdale, including a 20 minute wait in the middle of Salisbury Viaduct to get video of an eastbound CSX freight. of course about a minute before it showed up, the wind picked up. i had to brace myself to get from getting knocked over. as i put my camera away, the wind stopped and i was able to ride off the tretle without fear. it's as if the wind was conspiring against me.

i stopped for a bit at the Meyersdale station to see the pictures and what not they have on display. walked around in the caboose too. i did feel a bit uneasy walking in a C&O caboose, the same line that shuttered the Western Maryland.

i wanted to get past Frostburg before 11:30 so i could get some shots of the steam excursion so i put down a massive pace from Meyerdale to Deale and the eastern Continental Divide. here i found the couple who stayed the night at the Husky Haven and who had left at 8am. they were riding matching Rivendells from McKeesport to Cumberland. after i took their picture at the divide, they took mine. 

from there i really got on the pace as time was ticking by. i flew through the Big Savage tunnel and came across the state line much quicker than i thought. i stopped from some pictures and then was back on the pace. it was so much easier heading down grade, even with the chilly head wind.

as i passed Frostburg, i saw that i was ahead of the steam excursion and now was on the look out. about 11 miles from Cumberland i came across the train and got some video as it pounded it's way up to Frostburg. i had to wait a few minutes for the air to clear and noticed i was covered in cinders. that engine was working hard, even with the diesels on the rear giving a hand.

from there i maintained a good pace and came into Cumberland at 12:30pm. my car was all alone over in the corner of the gravel lot that was jam packed the day before. the paved lot was empty. at least i was able to get changed without some mom yelling at me for playing with my junk  

many pictures with captions coming soon. and video once i upload it to youtube.

i highly recommend this trail for the Mid Atlantic folks here. i think it will be amazing in mid June.

BTW - Amtrak is going to have roll on / roll off bike service between Washington and Pittsburgh by June 2011...


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

here are some videos:

CSX freight heading east of Keystone near the summit at Sand Patch





CSX Q394 heads east under Salisbury Viaduct





Western Maryland Scenic Railway along the Great Allegheny Passage trail near milepost 11


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

Now for some pictures:

Day One:

Eckhart Junction - about 2 miles from Cumberland









Near mile 3 - looking toward Corrigansville, MD









Mile 4, only 39 more to go!









The famous barn at Helmstetters









Looking back at mile 5









My bike - well it felt like this is what I was riding given the grade and strong headwind









Maple taps









Look up grade at the maple taps









Going up there - the break in the trees in the cloud shadow is the power lines over Big Savage Tunnel









Getting closer - Big Savage Tunnel is up in there somewhere









Frostburg train station









Western Maryland Scenic pulling into Frostburg









I came from down there - looking down to where I took the shot at the maple taps (little white house on far right)









Almost to the top - Big Savage Tunnel









At the top - the Eastern Continental Divide









Keystone Viaduct just east of Meyersdale, PA









More Keystone Viaduct









Deep cut at the west end of Keystone Viaduct









Hillside above deep cut at Keystone









Finally at camp









FIRE!










Day Two:

These things are everywhere - windmills between Garrett and Meyersdale









I'm going around the backside of that ridge with all the wind mills on it









Crossing the Salisbury Viaduct - boy was it windy












Me at the ECD, not sure why the earth is tilting









West portal of Big Savage Tunnel taken non-stop









State Line and the State Line Pipeline









The Cumberland Narrows - almost there









Seen as I was leaving town


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Absolutely amazing ride! I am guessing that the pictures as beautiful as they are don't do it justice! I think your face hurts from grinning the whole way!


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Top class ride there ascii, oh to see some steam!


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

asciibaron said:


> BTW - Amtrak is going to have roll on / roll off bike service between Washington and Pittsburgh by June 2011...


Is this going to be a new route, because if it's the same as the current eight hour ride time, no thanks. I'd love to take the train to Pittsburgh, but both driving and flying are twice as fast door-to-door.

Good post. It looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

Awesome!

I'd love to be on that trail and sharing that bridge with a train (I think!).

Nice trails and such. Cool to stand under the watershed divide.

What makes that barn so famous?


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

Slim Again said:


> What makes that barn so famous?


the barn has been used as a prop in thousands of railroad photos over the last 99 years. heck, it can be seen in this image when the railroad was being built.










the original barn burned in July 2009 and the railfan community raised over $40,000 to rebuild the barn.

here is a classic photo of the barn as a prop


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

nate said:


> Is this going to be a new route, because if it's the same as the current eight hour ride time, no thanks. I'd love to take the train to Pittsburgh, but both driving and flying are twice as fast door-to-door.


same route - the Capitol Limited. sure it takes longer to travel by train, but the point is that DC peeps can take the train and then ride home without having to go back for their car. plus it's cheaper than driving.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh this is nice.

Great photos and story.

:thumbsup:


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

Looks like a awesome trip.


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*Very Cool*

Most excellent trip and report. I have wanted to take the steamtrain to Frostburg with the bike and then just drift all the way back down on the pathway. Your ride looks even funner!


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

Great photos and thanks for sharing.

I rode the GAP / C&O Trail from Pittsburgh to D.C. this past spring with two friends and it is a fantastic trip. The ride from the Big Savage Tunnel down to Cumberland is a hoot.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

Great report. I really like the train picture.


----------

